# Kinect Star Wars... but Lord of the Rings instead?



## Mr.Underhill (Nov 17, 2022)

I got a ridiculous idea. Kinect Star Wars... but Lord of the Rings characters? (except music would be local dance music)
Like this





Example of gameplay


----------



## Ent (Nov 17, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> I got a ridiculous idea.


Now remember, Ent is a little slow on the uptake... 
But how does one follow something up when it starts with "I got a ridiculous idea"...??
Ent will watch how others handle such a situation.

¯\_|ツ|_/¯


----------

